# General > Sport >  The Ashes

## gleeber

Its been a great test match and it's only into it's second day. England have it in the bag. 
The only way the Aussies can win this test is to bat for over 2 days and dismiss England again.. Unlikely.
Ive been listening to TMS on Radio4 overnight, and the cricket banters as entertaining as the English team is playing great.

----------

